# Mount an UFS2 HD



## SuperMiguel (Jun 12, 2009)

I just installed an HD on my system, i ran sysinstall, and formated UFS2.. using sysinstall i went to mount point and set it to /mnt/test... It works like a charm.. When i reboot is not mounted.. had to go back to sysinstall and set a mount point and write.. i tried to type 
	
	



```
mount -t dev/ufs2 ad0 /mnt/test
```
 and i get  Operation not supported by device... Which command does sysinstall uses to mount this drive?? and how can i make it so if i reboot when it comes back it will be mounted?


----------



## vivek (Jun 12, 2009)

You need to update /etc/fstab file for automatic mounting option. A sample  entry

```
/dev/aacd0s1f		/www		ufs	rw		2	2
```

See fstab(5) and mount(8) for more info.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't use sysinstall except for initially installing the system.

The command you used is wrong, it's:
`# mount /dev/ad0 /mnt/test`
A *-t ufs* isn't really needed, it's the default.

Edit /etc/fstab and add the partition and mountpoint there. Then it'll get mounted during boot.


----------



## SuperMiguel (Jun 12, 2009)

thank u all


----------

